# The new cable box from Comcast: SECRET



## Dodgem250

Did you all know that if you don't pay your cable bill, Comcast can now cut your signal to the new, neato little black box you installed to update to digital, and do it right from the comfort of their office chair?

Yep, there's a "hidden agenda" to that little black box. Here's the gimmick, well 2 actually. As soon as your cable bill is past due, they can immediately cut the signal to your little black box and now, you gots no tv viewing pleasure. 

The second scheme is, they don't have to hire so many little guys to run a round in dirty vans to come to your physical address and unscrew the cable from the house by hand. 

Does that sound like a win-win situation for Comcast or what?

Here's the thing. "They" save a ton of money for not having to sub-contract a "Cable Man" crew, and they can cut you off within minutes with a few keystrokes on their computer.

BUT... do not fear, there is a solution! 

This for all you folks out there that think you have to pay the bill before you get your cable back... WRONG!

Go to the local Radio Shack, buy yourself a $3.00 double female coax coupler and when they shut you down, just remove the cables from the backside of that little black box, and screw them together with new coupler and BINGO! you're back in bidness. Or just hook the TV up like it was before you got that new black box *scam unit*, then when you pay your cable bill, like you oughta-should, you can have your _(mostly useless unless you subscribe to everything you don't get for the outrageous cost they charge you anyway)_ paid service back like it was.

Here's Dodgem's final thought:

*"They can control that little black box, but, they can not control my TV set!"
*


Your Welcome,
Dodgem



Oh Yeah, one last thing:
This information is for entertainment, educational, and informational purposes only. No claims are made to get back what is rightfully yours in a wrongfully way. The information contained herein was passed on by a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a friends cousin, so, don't ask, I don't know.


----------



## Lugnut

Uh... Why not just pay your bills on time?


----------



## Patch Tuesday

Dodgem250 said:


> Did you all know that if you don't pay your cable bill, Comcast can now cut your signal to the new, neato little black box you installed to update to digital, and do it right from the comfort of their office chair?
> 
> Yep, there's a "hidden agenda" to that little black box. Here's the gimmick, well 2 actually. As soon as your cable bill is past due, they can immediately cut the signal to your little black box and now, you gots no tv viewing pleasure.
> 
> The second scheme is, they don't have to hire so many little guys to run a round in dirty vans to come to your physical address and unscrew the cable from the house by hand.
> 
> Does that sound like a win-win situation for Comcast or what?
> 
> Here's the thing. "They" save a ton of money for not having to sub-contract a "Cable Man" crew, and they can cut you off within minutes with a few keystrokes on their computer.
> 
> BUT... do not fear, there is a solution!
> 
> This for all you folks out there that think you have to pay the bill before you get your cable back... WRONG!
> 
> Go to the local Radio Shack, buy yourself a $3.00 double female coax coupler and when they shut you down, just remove the cables from the backside of that little black box, and screw them together with new coupler and BINGO! you're back in bidness. Or just hook the TV up like it was before you got that new black box *scam unit*, then when you pay your cable bill, like you oughta-should, you can have your _(mostly useless unless you subscribe to everything you don't get for the outrageous cost they charge you anyway)_ paid service back like it was.
> 
> Here's Dodgem's final thought:
> 
> *"They can control that little black box, but, they can not control my TV set!"
> *
> 
> 
> Your Welcome,
> Dodgem
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah, one last thing:
> This information is for entertainment, educational, and informational purposes only. No claims are made to get back what is rightfully yours in a wrongfully way.



Where you been? Directv has always been able to do this, and that little coupler, or all the wires in the world won't make it work until you pay your bill to the eye in the sky...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Dodgem250 said:


> Did


Pay your bill deadbeat.   Nothing is "rightfully yours" unless you paid for it.


----------



## GWguy

Patch Tuesday said:


> Where you been? Directv has always been able to do this, and that little coupler, or all the wires in the world won't make it work until you pay your bill to the eye in the sky...



  And as far as I know, cable companies have been able to do that for years.... at least they did in NY when I had cable there, like 15 years ago..


----------



## Dodgem250

Patch Tuesday said:


> Where you been? Directv has always been able to do this, and that little coupler, or all the wires in the world won't make it work until you pay your bill to the eye in the sky...



Yeah, but, please READ, this is not Direct TV!

It's Comcast Cable. I guess I should have made the font size about 72 and red text for you. LOL


----------



## Dodgem250

GWguy said:


> And as far as I know, cable companies have been able to do that for years.... at least they did in NY when I had cable there, like 15 years ago..



Up until the new digital cable converter came out, Comcast had to send a cable man out to your house to unscrew it from the grounding block they install on your house.


----------



## Dodgem250

Mikeinsmd said:


> Pay your bill deadbeat.   Nothing is "rightfully yours" unless you paid for it.



Well, the way I see it, They only charge you an additional $1.00/MO for the new cable box service? 

So, basically, you're already paying for the service without the box, so, you have to have the box to get the service you're paying the $1.00 for... Get It? Therefore making it already "rightfully yours" (ka-ching)

And I do pay my cable bill.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Lugnut said:


> Uh... Why not just pay your bills on time?



I agree! 

Does this mean you're offering to help us get a knack for this "paying cable bills on time" thing?  If so, can you show me how by paying my January 2008 one? I will probably get the swing of it by February. TIA!


----------



## CMC122




----------



## LexiGirl75

Mikeinsmd said:


> Pay your bill deadbeat.   Nothing is "rightfully yours" unless you paid for it.



I agree so next time when you   pay your bill first and on time.  


Then it will be rightfully yours.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LexiGirl75 said:


> I agree so next time when you   pay your bill first and on time.
> 
> Then it will be rightfully yours.


  Were you out with Roberta this am??


----------



## LexiGirl75

Mikeinsmd said:


> Were you out with Roberta this am??



I won't say since apparently there's a thread I haven't read. 

Wait... is she a hooker?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LexiGirl75 said:


> I won't say since apparently there's a thread I haven't read.
> 
> Wait... is she a hooker?


I dunno. :shrug:  Scuttlebut is she was smashed at 11:00am...


----------



## Patch Tuesday

Dodgem250 said:


> Well, the way I see it, They only charge you an additional $1.00/MO for the new cable box service?
> 
> So, basically, you're already paying for the service without the box, so, you have to have the box to get the service you're paying the $1.00 for... Get It? Therefore making it already "rightfully yours" (ka-ching)
> 
> And I do pay my cable bill.



Would a better explanation for this whole mess be; the cable box allows you to receive premium, movie, digital, HDTV, and music channels etc. That said, your TV is already capable of receiving any station that comes in from channel 2-125 with it's built in tuner.

So even though they may kill the cable box, your TV is still capable of picking up the equivalent of basic cable without having the cable box functional.

New TV's with advanced tuners are even capable of picking up at least some of the HD (channels 4,5,7,9, MPT etc) channels as well without the cable box...

In a nutshell, you can get basic cable without the cable box as long as the wire to your house is live...


----------



## LexiGirl75

Mikeinsmd said:


> I dunno. :shrug:  Scuttlebut is she was smashed at 11:00am...



Some girls have all the luck.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Patch Tuesday said:


> Would a better explanation for this whole mess be; the cable box allows you to receive premium, movie, digital, HDTV, and music channels etc. That said, your TV is already capable of receiving any station that comes in from channel 2-125 with it's built in tuner.
> 
> So even though they may kill the cable box, your TV is still capable of picking up the equivalent of basic cable without having the cable box functional.
> 
> New TV's with advanced tuners are even capable of picking up at least some of the HD (channels 4,5,7,9, MPT etc) channels as well without the cable box...
> 
> In a nutshell, you can get basic cable without the cable box as long as the wire to your house is live...



When I first moved down here Directv was suppose to come the following weekend but the man had jobs in Waldorf and couldnt fit me in so it ended up being two weeks later. I did not have a "good" tv just your basic Ames store bought 19" color tv. Well all I got was Fuzzy Fox 5 and a few fishing channels out of Salisbury. I never want to see that again so I make sure to pay my bill. But, now you have me wondering if I get a better tv would I get better reception sans cable. Hmm....


----------



## Patch Tuesday

LexiGirl75 said:


> When I first moved down here Directv was suppose to come the following weekend but the man had jobs in Waldorf and couldnt fit me in so it ended up being two weeks later. I did not have a "good" tv just your basic Ames store bought 19" color tv. Well all I got was Fuzzy Fox 5 and a few fishing channels out of Salisbury. I never want to see that again so I make sure to pay my bill. But, now you have me wondering if I get a better tv would I get better reception sans cable. Hmm....



Are you now using Directv or cable?

Either will give you HDTV channels, although I think Directv's selection and HD picture quality is much better, but yes, you will get a much higher quality picture by getting an HDTV set instead of using a regular one.

Optimally you should purchase a 1080P resolution set...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Patch Tuesday said:


> Are you now using Directv or cable?
> 
> Either will give you HDTV channels, although I think Directv's selection and HD picture quality is much better, but yes, you will get a much higher quality picture by getting an HDTV set instead of using a regular one.
> 
> Optimally you should purchase a 1080P resolution set...


She said "sans cable"


----------



## LexiGirl75

Patch Tuesday said:


> Are you now using Directv or cable?
> 
> Either will give you HDTV channels, although I think Directv's selection and HD picture quality is much better, but yes, you will get a much higher quality picture by getting an HDTV set instead of using a regular one.
> 
> Optimally you should purchase a 1080P resolution set...



I've stuck with Directv. Too lazy to change and too cheap to even consider Comcast. 

Yes, I will purchase a HDTV Plasma hopefully this year. I love my aunt's Samsung 50". It's a friggin' beauty. HP-S5053


We had a time on Christmas trying to hook up my Emerson DVD/VCR combo. Finally figured out I didnt have the enough cords (per the tv manual) and so I will have to upgrade or get extra cords when I do this. SCART was something I was reading up on too. Things change drastically over time with one new concept.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Mikeinsmd said:


> She said "sans cable"



Oh he was saying I could get that picture quality with cable? Got it! Thought he meant if I had an HDTV regular reception would be like it was in the olden days. You know, like in 2003.


----------



## Tigerlily

LexiGirl75 said:


> I've stuck with Directv. Too lazy to change and too cheap to even consider Comcast.
> 
> Yes, I will purchase a HDTV Plasma hopefully this year. I love my aunt's Samsung 50". It's a friggin' beauty. HP-S5053
> 
> 
> We had a time on Christmas trying to hook up my Emerson DVD/VCR combo. Finally figured out I didnt have the enough cords (per the tv manual) and so I will have to upgrade or get extra cords when I do this. SCART was something I was reading up on too. Things change drastically over time with one new concept.




Wow, You really are behind in the times. Just now getting a DVD/VCR combo?


----------



## Dougstermd

Lugnut said:


> Uh... Why not just pay your bills on time?






Payin for cable is just wrong. s much more fun when you get it for free.  I was soo happy when the put underground cable in at my leonardtown address. No more climbing up that friggin television pole to hook up my cable


BTW Big pimpin,
 me's tryin to stack my paper. I thinks you might have an inside angle fo dis job I is tryin to land


----------



## Patch Tuesday

LexiGirl75 said:


> Oh he was saying I could get that picture quality with cable? Got it! Thought he meant if I had an HDTV regular reception would be like it was in the olden days. You know, like in 2003.



Both the cable company and Directv offer HDTV channels is what I was referring to. Although Directv has a bigger selection and their HD picture quality is superior to Metrocast's in my opinion, which is based on currently having both services at our house...

With the right outdoor antenna, you can supposedly get the networks in HD now too, but I've yet to meet anyone actually doing it?


----------



## clevalley

Patch Tuesday said:


> With the right outdoor antenna, you can supposedly get the networks in HD now too, but I've yet to meet anyone actually doing it?




Any outdoor antenna can get the HD channels, as long as you are close enough / antenna is good enough (enough gain that is) / and the TV is HD capable.

The picture is unbelievable!  Very, very nice and FREE!!! 

Me - I get it through DirecTV and with the house for sale I pulled the aerial and will use it as a backup at the new place...


----------



## LexiGirl75

Tigerlily said:


> Wow, You really are behind in the times. Just now getting a DVD/VCR combo?



Believe it or not I do move that slowly.  I got my first DVD Home Theater system in 2003 and I got the DVD/VCR combo early 2006. But, my aunt got her Plasma winter 2006 and she never wanted ANYTHING hooked up to it and she doesn't have movie AV equipment for it. I convinced her to let me bring mine so we can watch movies while celebrating Christmas together so that's where the "ancient meets newness" was discovered. I'm getting there though.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Patch Tuesday said:


> Both the cable company and Directv offer HDTV channels is what I was referring to. Although Directv has a bigger selection and their HD picture quality is superior to Metrocast's in my opinion, which is based on currently having both services at our house...
> 
> With the right outdoor antenna, you can supposedly get the networks in HD now too, but I've yet to meet anyone actually doing it?



You know I don't understand but I believe you.  

I think (altogether) you said that you can get those channels in HD from cable and Directv without having HD service as long as you have and HDTV but that having the service makes a world of difference?


----------



## vanbells

lol @ thinking you would still get digital cable by taking out the digital receiver and just using a barrel connector.

HAHA 

BTW, I don't think you can use 72 font.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

LexiGirl75 said:


> When I first moved down here Directv was suppose to come the following weekend but the man had jobs in Waldorf and couldnt fit me in so it ended up being two weeks later. I did not have a "good" tv just your basic Ames store bought 19" color tv. Well all I got was Fuzzy Fox 5 and a few fishing channels out of Salisbury. I never want to see that again so I make sure to pay my bill. But, now you have me wondering if I get a better tv would I get better reception sans cable. Hmm....


I don't get 4, 5, 6, 7, or 9 on basic cable with a digital TV set.  They come in on an analog TV, but not very well.

You have to have digital cable to pick those channels up.  When the digital transition takes over, those channels won't come in at all.


----------



## vraiblonde

Lugnut said:


> Uh... Why not just pay your bills on time?



I'm glad to see that this was the very first response.


----------



## LexiGirl75

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I don't get 4, 5, 6, 7, or 9 on basic cable with a digital TV set.  They come in on an analog TV, but not very well.
> 
> You have to have digital cable to pick those channels up.  When the digital transition takes over, those channels won't come in at all.



I've never experienced not having regular tv reception (no cable, satellite) until I moved here. I wonder what makes it that way living here. In DC I had no cable for years and always had 2 4 5 7 9 11 13 20 22 26 32 50 56 and all came in well on my Ames 19" color tv. When I got here only Channel 5 (though very fuzzy) came in and those two Salibury and Fishing channels.


----------



## Dodgem250

vanbells said:


> lol @ thinking you would still get digital cable by taking out the digital receiver and just using a barrel connector.
> 
> HAHA
> 
> BTW, I don't think you can use 72 font.




What I meant was that you can still get all of the standard cable channels just like you had before the digital box. The sad part is, when you get this new digital box, you still don't have but a few more channels, you have to subscribe to everything damn thing, I was sorta upset when I saw the lack of use you can get without having to subscribe to everything, like you don't know what you're "not getting" until you get the new digital box, it's a joke.

Now, all I can say is...

*"888 Channels, and there's still nothing on"* 

LOL!


----------



## Dodgem250

vraiblonde said:


> I'm glad to see that this was the very first response.




Yeah, that's what I said too.


----------



## CableChick




----------



## vanbells

Dodgem250 said:


> What I meant was that you can still get all of the standard cable channels just like you had before the digital box.
> LOL!



It's the same thing with high speed internet.  You still get regular cable signal as long as you are receiving data.


----------



## PsyOps

Dodgem250 said:


> Well, the way I see it, They only charge you an additional $1.00/MO for the new cable box service?
> 
> So, basically, you're already paying for the service without the box, so, you have to have the box to get the service you're paying the $1.00 for... Get It? Therefore making it already "rightfully yours" (ka-ching)
> 
> And I do pay my cable bill.



So, if you're not paying your bill, you're not a paying customer.  I don't suppose you call Comcast and complain when the cable goes out do you?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Uh...*



Lugnut said:


> Uh... Why not just pay your bills on time?



...a novel concept! 


This is yet another example of the entitlement mentality of so many Americans which leads to all the other problems we have; you OWE me something. I am ENTITLED to take from others and not even pay for it. 

So, if you ever wonder why 'progressive' tax rates exist it's because so many of us believe what belongs to other people is ours for the taking.


----------

